# Brake pad availability problem (NX2K)



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I'm looking at my AD22VF's and was curious what pads to get. Sure factory ones are good, but they are a last resort. I have had 2-3 sets of factory pads before on my stock brakes and have been very unhappy with them (the mod is an all go - no show mod since I hate my stock brake setup).
So, I am aware of the choices of pads, but not where to get them. Most places that sell pads for the NX are not AD22VF pads, even though their inventory lists it as a 93 NX. The others that sell the pads enver have a set in stock and its quite a while until they expect new ones due to the rarity.
So my point, where can I get aftermarket pads for my AD22VF's? No one seems to carry them.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Since you didn't pay attention to the other AD22 threads, let me reiterate:

*1991 NX2000, ABS, Japanese model*

It doesn't matter what you have, you must ask for this. Availability still won't be good, but you'll stop getting AD18 pads.

Now, go out and drop a big rock on your bare foot as penance.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sigh,
I don't think you read my post right.
My point is not which pad to buy, its where to buy it since most places do not have it in stock or have it mismarked.
For the record I ask for all three years just to see what they have in stock (91-93) and -almost- no one ever asks japanese model or not. On the rare occasion that they do (I think its only happened twice) I tell them Japanese. (Also I think on those occasions the places that asked Japanese are the dicount auto places, and if I was buying pads I would rather have Nissan pads than Discount Auto Pads, I'm trying to upgrade pads, not downgrade).
I want to know the name of a place that has them so that when I order them (online or otherwise) I just have to wait for UPS ground, not a backorder.

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Seth*

I purchased my VGX metallic pads from SMC when they were in business. Stillen, KVR, and Fast Brakes all carry pads for the NX calipers IIRC. You may also want to contact Greg from Mossy to see what he can get for you!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you.

Seth


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

this was pretty close to what i was asking, everywhere ive looked for nx calipers so far hasnt asked for abs, japan, or any other questions. has anyone bought nx calipers from a discount place that got them the corect calipers and what place was it?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Finding calipers is relatively easier than pads outside of a dealership. A few members on the boards have non-nissan calipers for their AD22VF upgrade and auto-x them. So obviously they aren't crap. Still they do have a guarantee if they fail.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So here's my preliminary list. I looked at the big guns first:
-Nissan:
Around $50-60
-Tire rack:
EBC green stuff: $71
EBC red stuff: $89
satisfied pro perform OEM replacement: $31
-Stillen:
Axxis Metal Matrix: $56 -(seems like the ones i'm going to get)
-Nopi:
Metal lux: $22
Axxis (did not specify metal matrix or deluxe): $29
Now secondary:
-lightningmotorsports.com
metal masters (says PBR not Axxis): $90
-wholesalers:
PBR pads: $50
-Racerwheel.com:
Axxis Metal Masters: $46
[look how that one was listed: AXXIS Metal Master Brake Pads Front Left & Right - Nissan NX2000 91-93 (w/ABS & SE/SER w/o ABS) & Sentra 91-94 (2.0L made in Japan w/ABS).]
-buybrakes.com:
rotex gold: $36
nissan-autoparts.com:
metal-lux: $30

Seth

P.S. I've also run into calipers. (SSBC is coming out with a 13" kit) The parts places want $100 for a loaded caliper (saying nothing about ABS or Japan), and $95 for one without a pad and shim. Whats up with that?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thanks for the list, wow, Stillen is actually cheaper than the other places. thats a first


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
That was for the US. Those pads are all at least $10 more expensive because of shipping and then there is duty. In canada I've only found PDM racing:
KVR carbon pads for $39US.

Seth

P.S. I haven't heard much about these pads. Any input is helpful (since besides Nissan pads these are the only oens available unless I smuggle some Metal masters in my suitcase. There was only one mention of the KVR pads on the boardss and in that application they squealed alot. Otherwise no one seems to run them (but the KVR rotors got alot of search hits)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*KVR*

They make good stuff. No personal experience however others have had good luck with them!


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

Axxis Ultimates (these are NOT Metal Masters!!)

from here


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

As for the canada bit,
I found out that they (the KVR) costs $80 CAD shipped UPS insured within Canada. Thats under $50 US. I guess that is my best, and only, bet.
As for the carbon tech, they had like 6 choices. And their specification page for the rest never came up. What costs over $100 a pair?

Seth


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

I will check Monday at work, but I *think* our list price on Ultimates is $45US.


----------

